# Ski boat conversion to flats skiff



## yobata

Welcome! Please post photos. The bragging section is where most members post their rebuild threads, and has much more traffic if you have specific questions. I can't answer your question regarding the appropriate hp motor for your boat, but if you post some photos someone may chime in. My first impression is that 70hp on a 14' boat is prob too much but that's without seeing anything...


----------



## Tonyskiff

View attachment 20913
View attachment 20912



yobata said:


> Welcome! Please post photos. The bragging section is where most members post their rebuild threads, and has much more traffic if you have specific questions. I can't answer your question regarding the appropriate hp motor for your boat, but if you post some photos someone may chime in. My first impression is that 70hp on a 14' boat isn't prob too much but that's without seeing anything...


----------



## Tonyskiff

Here are some photos at the day I picked it up.


----------



## Tonyskiff

more photos 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/14ft-can-of-worms.49208/


----------



## Backwater

I almost did that in the early 80's. I think that is how some of the skiffs were designed from, like the original Mavs, silver kings, etc were first developed.


----------



## MuskyD




----------



## MuskyD

RANGER conversion. Easy and super light. 18' powered by a Evinrude crossflow 140 24 pitch raker pretty fast 60+ fully loaded


----------

